# Springfield SPC9108L



## mulder1949 (Jul 29, 2007)

I am a complete newcomer to handguns. Am planning on purchasing my first gun and have been shown a model SPC9108L at Gander Mountain. In doing a little research on the web; I think this is a discontinued model. Can anyone help me with any information on this 1911 style .45 ?

Thanks in advance,

--fred


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am pretty sure that's a TRP Operator. Good pistol. I shot a borrowed one a pistol match a few years back. It ran fine, though it had a profusion of sharp edges.

Not sure if it's discontinued, but even if it is, no big deal. A 1911 is a 1911, and it should run as well as any equivalent gun. It'll work in the same holsters and parts will be interchangeable.

It's a good gun, though I am not sure a 1911 in .45ACP is a remotely good choice for a novice.


----------

